
Ask HN: A blog on startups and business ideas - DanPir
Hi everybody,<p>In my quest for a business idea I was thinking to build a blog posting business ideas, discussing them, having the users proposing their ideas, sharing relevant articles and so on.<p>What do you think? Might it be a good idea?
======
olalonde
> In my quest for a business idea I was thinking to build a blog posting
> business ideas

Wouldn't that be a case of the "blind leading the blind"? :) That being said,
if you end up doing it, I'd be interested if you can manage to get high
quality and original ideas.

[http://www.requestsforstartups.com/](http://www.requestsforstartups.com/)
might interest you by the way.

~~~
DanPir
Almost for sure it would be a case of the "blind leading the blind" and it
would start with quantity over quality but might get better and provide a lot
of inputs.

